# Cold weather fishing



## pbw (Oct 30, 2017)

It’s in the 40’s here now. What are some tips and tricks to stay warm?


----------



## Johnny (Oct 30, 2017)

.









.


----------



## Crazyboat (Oct 30, 2017)

A cushion under you, if you have a heated one even better, mittens with flip off fingers, a thermos of some hot liquid, soup, Chocolate, coffee, tea.

Stay dry, dress in layers, but not all cotton, once wet it stays wet. A hat always, If you don't have an enclosure, design one out of a tarp you can use it as a wind block, anchor up at the bow and the boat will turn with the wind, this alone can add 10 F.

If you go out for longer periods and have a bank you can pull up on bring a pot and cook some dish or hearty soup. Done all these and they work great, been fishing with ice floats and stayed comfortable for hours, I do tolerate cold well though.


----------



## overboard (Oct 30, 2017)

In addition to most of the above, I carry a Coleman propane radiant heater with electronic ignition on the boat. They aren't made anymore, but are available on e-bay, definitely one of the best investments I ever made for cold water fishing.


----------



## gnappi (Oct 31, 2017)

Cold weather? Is that the times of the year where you have to wear long sleeve shirts and long pants? 

Seriously, when I lived up north, the best protection is warm feet, hands, and head, and something to sit on that insulates you from the cold.

When I was younger my Dad got me electric socks, boy did they work wonders!


----------



## KMixson (Oct 31, 2017)

Stay out of the wind as much as possible. Have some kind of wind break in the boat. I used to go fishing/canoeing with temps in the 20's-30's. It wasn't too bad as long as you kept the wind off of you. I would go out and anchor then set out rods and then lie down low in the canoe to keep the wind off. It worked very well. It was actually better in the canoe than it was in my 14' tin. I also have a balaclava that is very well designed in that it has a liner of plastic inside that the wind can't penetrate.


----------



## Skunked again (Dec 8, 2017)

Hot hands hand warmers, in your boots, and gloves. Brown Jersey gloves, with exam gloves over them. If it's windy, rain gear, blocks the wind.
If possible, fish with someone else. 
Most important, wear that PFD!


----------



## Johnny (Dec 8, 2017)

Gnappi said:
Cold weather? Is that the times of the year where you have to wear long sleeve shirts and long pants?

Gary - I remember last winter when it got so cold, I _ALMOST_ had to put on shoes to go outside !!






.


----------



## Shaugh (Dec 8, 2017)

Nothing keeps your core temperature up like a pair of insulated bib overalls..

https://www.amazon.com/Dickies-Mens-Insulated-Bib-Overall/dp/B000VWC99W/ref=pd_sbs_193_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B000VWC99W&pd_rd_r=FYD0ATRWEYQWPSXSH275&pd_rd_w=74iZ1&pd_rd_wg=gFE0m&refRID=FYD0ATRWEYQWPSXSH275

The key is to keep your plumber's crack warm.......... If you do that you don't even need gloves.. The warmth stays in your feet and hands no problem if the core doesn't start shutting it down. With those on I can work outside in 30 degrees all day dressed like the guy in the link.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 8, 2017)

Cold...you mean like today in HOUSTON TEXAS??? 42 degrees right now and heading to the low 30's tonight. We've been here nearly 40 years and never had this much snow. ..... Bah Humbug. .....


----------



## Drock (Dec 8, 2017)

I followed you from Tennessee :LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 9, 2017)

Drock, your profile has no Location.


----------



## SeaFaring (Dec 9, 2017)

It’s a little pricey, but battery technology has come far enough that battery heated jackets are practical. 

I’m considering getting a heated DeWalt softshell to wear under my motorcycle suit for winter commuting. It would rely on the same batteries as my cordless power tools, which I think is pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

